# Dead kid retained 3.5 wks post kidding/Advice please!



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

We had a Nigerian Dwarf, Joon, kid 3.5 weeks ago with twin bucklings. She went down hard the day after with Ketosis, but we treated her around the clock for a week and she pulled through. She has been eating and drinking fine since, just not producing nearly as much milk as last year. 

This morning we noticed she was oozing greenish discharge, and what my kids said, "something hairy was sticking out". I gloved up, lubed up, and went in to check it out, and it's a dead kid. I'm so completely horrified!

Called two different vets, they said no to lute, begin Duramycin, and just work at opening her vulva and cervix to help pull the rotted kid out. My friend Nancy came over to help, and for the last 1/2 hour she has been up past her wrist, working to stretch out Joon. She just began pulling pieces of skin and hair out.

Please, please help me through this. Joon is my 14 year old son Jonah's most favorite doe and the love of his life. He is out with Nancy right now, and it sounds like Joon is in so much pain.

Is there anything else we can do, or give her?! The vet said if we can't start getting the dead kid out of there by tomorrow, he will need to do a C-section or she will die. We drenched her with Nutridrench about 15 min ago....this is breaking our hearts, but we absolutely cannot lose this doe!

~ Erin


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I am so so very sorry. It sound like you are doing what you can. And your friend is getting pieces out. Which kudos to her, not sure I would have the stomach. The c section may be the best thing if you can't get it all out.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope you can get the dead kid out.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh my goodness how terrible. I am so very sorry you guys are going through this. It sounds like yall are doing all you can. Just say a prayer and keep trying.


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

If anyone feels led, please, please pray for my son's favorite doe. Pray that they will succeed in removing the dead kid, that Sugar Creek Joon will make a complete recovery after this and will NOT need a c-section, and that the Lord will richly bless Nancy for recognizing the urgency in this situation and coming to our home. We just met her in person for the first time today!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh dear Lord prayers now for Joon Nancy & your son.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't know why the vet won't give her lute with a follow up of oxytocin 36 hours later.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I am so sorry you are going through this! I hope someone has some ideas. I have never been through anything like that. :tear:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am sick for you. How dare that vet not give anything to help. I can not believe she has made it this long.

I would give her Banamine if you have it to help with the pain. I have no suggestions at all for you to help I am so sorry. 

I sure will be praying for you and her. Please keep us posted as you can on the outcome.

Have you taken her temp? Is there any other vets around? Call a horse vet and see if they will give you some lute. I know my horse vet did.I would send you some if I thought I could and it would get to you fast enough.


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

Both vets said lute will not help the cervix dilate and clean her out. I'm so frustrated right now with the vets, they basically said wait it out, or pull it out, and give an antibiotic. Nancy and Jonah are going to give Joon a break right now, to see if she can continue to pass the pieces of the rotted fetus on her own. Lots of blood and toxic green gunk.


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

Before we started, her temp was 101.4


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Ohhh, I am horrified! I had no idea that could happen! I hope she pulls through for you. Fir Meadow Herbs might be of help to you.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Pain support, antibiotics, and I will most certainly be praying for your baby. Oh, I'm so sorry.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with banamine...poor mama!! Prayers sent!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would flush her since she has an open cervix. Get 3 bottles of 500cc sterile saline solution. Add 3cc of Betadine per bottle when you flush. Using an IV unit with breather tube 4' rubber tubing without the needle. The large end pull over the opening of the saline solution bottle and the needle end without the needle insert into her cervix. Hold the bottle up and upside down. The liquid should just flow in. Do that for 3 days in a row.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She will not pass them on her own, if she is not open enough. I agree that lute is a bit late to give when she is not open, will do more harm.

What is wrong with those vets to say wait it out, that is all wrong. 

I would flush her out to get a lot of bacteria out of there. Make a very very light tea colored iodine, use saline or bottled water to mix it, in a clean new hot water bottle, with the insert tube on it, dip the tip in the iodine make sure it is clean and no sharp edges are on it or something that can have higher volume of flush power. That is sanitary. If you have nothing else, the humane enema single bottles with the inserting end will helps to get it in there. You will have to make up more to flush out as much yuck as you can. This will get some bacteria out and may help get some kid parts out too. Flush her until you get no more bad odor. I would do this 2 x a day for a while. Be very clean. Make sure what is used is sanitary each time.
After each time, you can dilute LA200 or PenG and syringe some in there. 

Continue to try to get any larger pieces out of there within reach. If you can work in there a bit more, then do so without ripping her.

What is really good if you can get them, are the afterbirth boluses for cattle and dissolve in saline or bottle water and insert it up there, this stuff helps to dissolve the kid or afterbirth better than the LA200 or PenG. I would dissolve 2 or 3 of them and make it to where there is enough water, so you can easily syringe or tube them in.

Prayers sent. 

I can't believe the vets will do nothing. You are lucky her temp is not high, so that is a plus. 

Is she still eating? drinking?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You beat me there Karen, after I submitted my post, I seen you have the same idea.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Great advice by both Pam and Karen!!!


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

Can't be of any help advice wise but I can PRAY!!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I am so sorry for you! I hope she pulls thru and everything will be OK.
What a terrible thing to go thru for all of you!
(((((((HUGS)))))))


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Recently had a friend who has a cow dairy have one young springer have a dead calf inside. 
After they got the dead calf out they used col. sliver and inserted it into the birthing area. 
She only did the flush one time, and of course used antibiotics.

Another cow had a uterine infection and she again used the silver and saved that milker who had a very high fever. Cow later rebred and calved the next spring with no problem

Maybe this could help you.

This is horrible and I will pray for all of you.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Pam and Karen gave wonderful advice, I would do exactly that. I hope she pulls through for you, it's amazing she didnt get ill, being that she kidded almost a month ago.
Lute rubbed on the cervix might help with dilation, but the shot will take too long. 

Do the flushes, get as much of the kid out as possible, start a round of strong antibiotics, give her probiotics, banamine will help with any pain or fever she develops, don't use for more than 3 days.


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

Incredible news!!! Nancy LaMont pulled out a completely intact, huge buckling. Well, minus the eyes and some of the hair that had already sloughed off. Yes, it smelled horrific. This spectacular woman I met on the Facebook page, Goat Health and Care, and she mentioned she lived nearby. She is just in the next tiny town over, we became FB friends, and today she came over to meet our family for the first time.

We are both Christians, and I believe her coming over on the very day this situation arose, was completely providential. God works in mysterious ways, and also blesses us beyond measure when we least expect it! My son's sweet, special doe, Sugar Creek Joon, is up and munching on alfalfa, while nursing her two bucklings. Our family is so thankful for the Lord bringing Nancy into our lives. If it wasn't for her, I doubt Joon would have survived.

We are going to continue giving Joon Duramycin for a week. Right now we are preparing to flush her as Pam and Karen advised. We also gave her a shot of Vitamin B Complex, 10 ml of Probios, and Vitamin A,D, E, B12 gel. She also has hot molasses water.

My concern at the moment is that we just took her temp, and she is 104.1 She was under great distress and pain for the hour it took to manually dilate her and help her pull out the dead kid. Is there anything I should do right now to bring down her temp a bit? I'm still a bit worried she isn't out of the woods yet.

~ Erin


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That is great!! So glad she was able to pull him out. I would give her a Banamine shot asap, 1cc per 100lbs. That will bring her temp down and help her with the pain.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

7blessings said:


> My concern at the moment is that we just took her temp, and she is 104.1 She was under great distress and pain for the hour it took to manually dilate her and help her pull out the dead kid. Is there anything I should do right now to bring down her temp a bit? I'm still a bit worried she isn't out of the woods yet.
> ~ Erin


Banamine will bring her temp down. 1cc/100lbs IM. If she were mine, I would take extra care to see that she is getting water in her. I would drench her with electrolyte water if she wasn't drinking. I would also try to keep her eating some hay or mush made of alfalfa pellets or a mostly alfalfa based goat pellet, to keep her rumen working.

edit. I re-read your post and you say she is eating hay. That is a great sign.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

God is so good, that is a blessing to have a new dear friend so near to help.

If you have or can get banamine that will help, glad she got the kid out.

Your girl has been through a lot, maybe after she rests a bit, retake it again to make sure, it isn't from the pulling and birthing ordeal.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I'd be curious what an experienced goat vet thought about this case. I can't imagine that buck kid was dead in her for 3 1/2 weeks and she is still alive. I had a doe retain a kid and she was deathly ill in 36 hours. We saved her, but she'd have been long dead at 3 1/2 weeks. I'm so glad this doe seems to be doing OK.


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't have Banamine on hand, but called the vet again and left a message. If he won't give me any, is there an alternative option?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

7blessings said:


> I don't have Banamine on hand, but called the vet again and left a message. If he won't give me any, is there an alternative option?


Does your friend Nancy have any?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Erin thank you so much for sharing with us, God is indeed good for sending your friend!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Prayers here too! Good luck, I hope you turn the corner and get back on good street.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

:O how horrifying!!! I'm glad your new friend got the dead baby out. it's amazing your doe lasted this long with something rotting inside her!

aspirin can work in a pinch. http://fiascofarm.com/goats/medications.htm#aspirin

wishing your doe a speedy recovery!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Yay im so glad to hear everything worked out for the best


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

The two vets I spoke to, BOTH said casually (and rather callously), "It happens". Even when I frantically said, its been THREE and a half weeks, she kidded on March 22!! 

I did have to assist in her delivery, and my son (nearly 14) was convinced she had a third baby that was stuck. I got up to my forearm but couldn't feel anything at all. Since I had gone in, we did give Duramycin for 5 days, so maybe that prevented an immediate infection? Joon also went down immediately afterwards with Ketosis, so we were also drenching her every two hours with molasses/karo syrup, giving 2 shots of Vitamin B Complex a day, Probios and additional supplements on a daily basis for over a week as well.

The only thing she has seemed "off" about, is her poor milk production. We've been barely getting a cup each morning, even when she is separated from her twins overnight. Her last kidding she gave nearly two quarts a day total, milking morning and evening.

Okay, my son just came in and said her temp is up to 105.4. I'm on the verge of freaking out again.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

WOW...I have chills! an amazing story and outcome...what a God send your friend is...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Try to get hold of banamine.
Get some ice packs & hold them on pulse points, particularly behind ears.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

try giving Adult aspirin....also cool her down with cool packs on her head, "arm pit" areas....
How much antibiotic is she getting ? how often...?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

A fever is better than a cold temp. Fever means she's fighting, not shutting down. Continue to support her with antibiotics and pain relief.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You really should keep up the antibiotic treatment. 10-14 days should be your goal. Banamine is not only good for pain but it actually binds toxins together and help clean out the system.

As for the vets, 2 reasons why they responded like that. The typical, oh its just a goat AND it does happen. A doe can not only retain her placenta but entire kid(s) and live. As long as you help fight off the initial infection that they cause of rotting, soon enough the uterus will encapsulate the dead kid/placenta. Much the way the body will close off an abscess and it will slowly over time shrivel and get absorbed.

Now here is the bad news. You doe will 99% likely never kid again. A flush will help clean it out for sure but even if she doesnt retain anything, there was some seriously nasty stuff going on in there. The best to hope for, if you want to breed her again, is that she comes in and settles. If she does settle, she will most likey have a hard kidding. If it were me, Id give her a year off to fully heal and see about breeding her in 2 years. Good luck


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Praise God for His mercy and goodness!! What a remarkable testimony! I will continue to pray for a complete healing for your goat, and multiple blessings for your wonderful new friend. Are you sure she's not an angel in disguise?


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

No, Banamine is the one item my new friend Nancy doesn't have! I just called the local vet again, the one that makes "farm calls". I told him Joon's temp was up to 105.6, and could I please meet him and buy 1cc of Banamine. He said that that would only "cover" the problem, not treat it, and to just wait it out until tomorrow morning. Okay, I'm normally a very reserved person, but this guy continues to irritate me, and I finally had to get fussy with him.

I said, listen, my husband is laid off, I'm a stay at home mom, and this goat is my son's reason for living. Can I PLEASE just meet you, and get something for this fever and pain? We spent 1.5 hours trying to get this dead kid out, which was huge, almost as big as her bucklings are now. This goat has been severely stressed, and I do not want to wait until tomorrow! What happens if her temp goes up in the night, what the heck are we suppose to do then?!

Then he says, hold on, I need to take this call....and I then I was worried I scared him with my frantic, demanding tone.

He comes back on the line and says he is sorry, but he has to go pull a calf right now. BUT, for $40 bucks he'll meet me if I bring the goat to him, look her over, and see what he can give her. I told him I want Banamine, so we'll see.

She stood calmly when my son and daughter flushed her, even though her lady parts are so horribly swollen. She keeps squatting and pushing hard. We're still drenching her with Nutridrench, and just gave her the electrolyte recipe in her water bucket. 

My older kids are heading out with sandwich bags of frozen peas, to try and help cool her down.


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

Regarding the antibiotics, and I thought this was odd as well, he said to only give her Duramycin for 2-3 days. I questioned it, but he was pretty firm he was right. I was already set to ignore that anyways. 

We are giving Joon 3.5cc of Duramycin, daily, for the next 10-12 days. Is that adequate?


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow, that's amazing that you were able to get that kid out! Continuing prayer's over here for her temp to go down....


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh dear, I hope you get some banamine quickly, those have always been my experiences with vets! Do keep the frozen packs on the pulse points until you know if you can get any banamine or not. Are there any goat people in your area who you could call for a cc of it?
A horse vet even?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Let me check real quick on the antibiotic and see what I find...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Method #1 : 4.5ml per 100 lbs. (9mg/lb) SC (SQ) every 36-48 hours; mfg. label states a dose schedule of 72 hours but blood levels are very low after 48 hrs. Not long acting when administered IV .*

Method #2 : Can also be dosed at 3ml per 100 lbs. (6 mg/lb) once daily.*Effective blood levels are achieved in 2-4 hours. The serum concentration peak occurs in plasma by 4 hours*

Since its a tetracycline drug, and assuming you have the Duramycin200 one, I would dose at 1cc per 25lbs once a day.


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

Little Bits N' Pieces, you just jogged my daughter's memory on anyone else local. The woman that disbuds our kids! I'm going to call her right now.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm sure if she is disbudding, she has some banamine. Just in case something goes off when she does it, and someone has a headache.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness I wish you the very best with Joon!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

7blessings, prayers for Joon are coming your way! I'm also sending prayers for you and your family. Thank The Lord for Nancy! I sincerely hope everything is ok and Joon makes a full and speedy recovery. :hug: :hug:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I had a similar experience this year - had a single stillborn that was decomposing. Not sure how late she was since she was pasture bred but kid looked overdeveloped. My friend did manage to pull it after several hours of work. My doe never dilated much until we went in. I recall reading somewhere that lute can be used topically on the cervix, but have no experience doing so. I treated with Oxytocin and Dex for several days, plus a dose of calcium gel, and a full week of penicillin. She did pull out of it but was in pretty rough shape for several days. I fostered another kid onto her from a different doe who kidded the day before and that seemed to really help her through; she loves being a mom. So keep the live babies with her - bottle them if you don't think she'll nurse, but let her have them to care for and give her motivation.

MTA: I'm too far away to bring you meds now but I will be down that way Monday if you need anything; I have a lot on hand plus my vet is really good about writing scripts.


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

Frozen peas seem to be working, temp is down to 104.5 My daughter Emma went out and clipped a large amount of blackberry leaves for Joon, and she heartily wolfed them down!

Just after I wrote this the vet called and wanted to know if I could meet him, and I said it looks like things are getting better, temps going down, but would call him ASAP if that changes. He was grateful, as he's been running on back-to-back emergencies, all day. And THEN, right after that the woman that disbudds my kids called. Yes, she has Banamine, and no, she will not let me buy it from her, she just wants us to get Joon well! What a day, I tell you all...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good news !!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Just read this whole thread and I'm so happy your sweet Joon is doing better. And glad for the kindness of others,too. I'm saying a prayer for joon and her family and a thank you for His blessings. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I sent up another prayer for Joon.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hope that fever continues to go down! Not sure if I read it right, but did she give you any banamine for her?


----------



## NannyGoatsFarm (Jun 9, 2013)

:fireworks: One big boy was pulled out late this afternoon. Joon was an awesome girl, helping me she pushed as I pulled.

:tears: Joon now has a high fever that needs to break. Please continue your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

My husband and son just got back with the Banamine. The woman that disbudds our goats gave us 11 cc's of Banamine!! She wouldn't accept payment, or anything else I could do for her. Joon's fever is back up to 105.3, but the peas are no longer frozen. We just gave her the first shot of Banamine, 1 cc.

She's such a cutie, when Jonah placed the bags of peas under her armpits, her eyes got huge and she looked from side to side, then back up at him with a shocked look. When he put a frozen bag on her head behind her ears, she held very still. Her ears slowly went down, and she kept turning her head very carefully, as if to make sure the frozen peas didn't fall off. Joon is such a character!


----------



## 7blessings (Jun 30, 2013)

NANCY!?! Are you NannyGoatsFarm?? I didn't know you were on TGS!! Hey everyone, this is my beloved angel that saved the day. This is one woman you definitely want in your kidding arsenal!!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh wow! That is wonderful, 7blessings! Nancy is good people, and I am so glad she was and is willing and able to help you out of a very rough spot. :clap:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow!!! Just read this and oh wow have you had it hard  that is one tough goat.....she wants to live!!! I have had cows retain dead calf's and be fine....my goat dead in a little over 24 hours.....my sister in laws mothers goat was dead in almost two days. So this goat is a serious kick butt goat......as well as you Nancy and your son. I really have no advise what so ever but just wanted you to know just how lucky this goat is and how well you did with the situation.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

What an amazing story! Its funny that now you both find each other on TGS too! I can NOT believe that vet wouldnt give you banamine! What a jerk! Try to contact a horse vet tomorrow, ask if you can get a tube of oral banamine just to have on hand. They cost about $40.


----------



## SlapHappy (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh Wow! I never even knew this could happen. She is in my prayers.


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

I sure hope you look around for another vet too. That really stinks they wouldn't help you with her. I'm glad you found someone and she hopefully will be on the mend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> Wow!!! Just read this and oh wow have you had it hard  that is one tough goat.....she wants to live!!! I have had cows retain dead calf's and be fine....my goat dead in a little over 24 hours.....my sister in laws mothers goat was dead in almost two days. So this goat is a serious kick butt goat......


I wonder if the kid was not dead for that whole 3 1/2 weeks. If it was still alive, but retained in there, then it wouldn't have been rotting. If you could pull the kid out whole and it was the size of the previous born kids, this would seem to confirm my theory. But yeah, this doe is a tough girl.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

audrey said:


> What an amazing story! Its funny that now you both find each other on TGS too! I can NOT believe that vet wouldnt give you banamine! What a jerk! Try to contact a horse vet tomorrow, ask if you can get a tube of oral banamine just to have on hand. They cost about $40.


I think with vets they are so worried about just handing meds out because of so many wacks out there today using animal drugs for their own use and having a law suit on their hands. This was a little eye opener for you. I would ask around with other goat people around you and what vet they use. Usually if you find a good vet and they see you really do need these meds they are a little more willing to give you what you need when you need it. The one vet I use I love and if I call and say I need he gives.......the last vet I used no way he will still want to come out and examine the animal and make sure that's what the animal really needs......which gets expensive fast.
But now that things have settled down it might not be a bad idea to call around and find a good vet......IMO they are few and far between but they are out there


----------



## FuzzyTop (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow, that's amazing!! What a blessing to find someone who could help, but the vet...how frustrating. I hope your goat recovers quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Is this Duramycin oxytetracycline or tetracycline? I use penecillin any time I have to go into a doe. Penecillin (long acting if available, like Combi-Pen) 3-5cc/100 lbs. Keep it up for at least 3 days. Btw, if you are using oxytetracycline, you can use it with the penecillin as they both work well together.
The stimulation of her nursing should help with contractions to expel all the stuff from her uterus. I know there are uterine boluses for cows, but I have never used them.
I am so glad you have the banamine. You can also use children's liquid advil in a pinch, 2cc/12-17 lbs.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you established with a vet? That can make a big difference. Many vets in my area won't come out or do after hours for non clients since they can't be guaranteed of being paid or ever seeing the person again.

It is well worth the vet calls to become an established client.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hope her fever is under control now, how is she doing? 

I wouldnt use penicillin and a tetracycline together, there's no need for both at once and they actually counteract each other.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

NannyGoatsFarm said:


> :fireworks: One big boy was pulled out late this afternoon. Joon was an awesome girl, helping me she pushed as I pulled.
> 
> :tears: Joon now has a high fever that needs to break. Please continue your thoughts and prayers.


God bless you my dear, you are a very special person and I commend you highly for helping the goat and the family. Way to go. :hugs:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good job fighting for your Doe. 

The one vet that wanted to meet you and your Doe that day, maybe you should of. 
That establishes a relationship and for the vet to see for himself, the Doe needs the help.
Getting a bottle of Banamine is really good to have in the med cabinet.
I agree, it is good to get a good goat vet in case you need the help.

With banaimine, it is 1cc per 100 lbs. I would monitor her temp daily and if she needs it tomorrow give it as well.
You can give it for 3 to 4 days safely or a bit longer if needed. Don't use it for really long periods of time.
I would also be giving fortified vit B complex and probiotics, at the end of the day, if you give the antibiotics in the morning or visa versa.
to prevent Polio.

If she doesn't respond to the antibiotics soon and the temp remains high for too many days, I would switch to another antibiotic.

Prayers sent.


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Hope her fever is under control now, how is she doing?
> 
> I wouldnt use penicillin and a tetracycline together, there's no need for both at once and they actually counteract each other.


Thank you Little Bits, I do stand corrected. Oxytet. and penecillin do not work together. Sorry for the error, forum.


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

I just read through all this. I'm so glad Joon is making it. That's amazing y'all got the kid out. A situation like that with a milk cow is the only thing I've ever seen my big farmer hubby about pass out over. Good luck to you and Joon!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I do stand corrected. Oxytet. and penecillin do not work together.


http://www.drugs.com/vet/liquamycin-la-200.html
Since bacteriostatic drugs may interfere with the bactericidal action of penicillin, it is advisable to avoid giving Liquamycin LA-200 in conjunction with penicillin.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

keeping Joon in my prayers for a speedy recovery! What an awful ordeal for all of you to have to go through :hug::hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have to say Goat people are the BEST. No matter who it is if there is a goat in trouble they are always there to help each other. I am sure other livestock is as well but goat People are the best. 

Nancy goad sure put you two together at the right time, Praise him. I am just so glad it is all working out fine right now.

Something else, if her girl parts are swollen from all the work, put Prep H on the outside, it will help with the swelling and pain.

I would not give her to much other meds, what is is getting is good, over doing it could cause trouble. The temp is from the infection from the dead baby, not that it is out it will take her a few days to feel better, just make sure she is eating and drinking.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am praying that Joon is still in recovery mode... she is in good hands and with all that has been done for her, she is a fighter ... Thank God for goat people


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow... just read this whole story and I have goosebumps! GO JOON!!! What a fighter!

The benamine thing reminds me of a conversation awhile back... can't remember if it was here or in my Feline Diabetes forum... but somewhere online there is a pet meds place with vets on hand to issue rx's (I think after a phone consult). I thought I saved the link, but of course I can't find it. Next time I see it, I'm definitely going to bookmark it! But for those of us with vets like the ones described in this story... it could be a good way to get some of these things to have on hand. I dont know how they stay in business - seems risky - but if it works it works.


----------



## Moushey1 (Apr 21, 2014)

Erin,
How are things going with your son's goat? I have a similar thing going on, uterin infection from retained placenta though, I don't think she has a dead kid in her.
I saw that you used an electrolyte recipe, I found one on the forum that has apple cider vinegar in it, did you use this one? My goat doesn't like it, so if you have a different recipe, I'd love to get it from you. 
I'm so encouraged by this thread. It's so wonderful to be able to get a glimpse of God's work in our lives. Even our animals lives!


----------



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hope your son's girl is feeling better!!! - amazing that she had a little guy in there for so long after kidding! ..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I saw that you used an electrolyte recipe, I found one on the forum that has apple cider vinegar in it, did you use this one? My goat doesn't like it,


Moushey1..here is a thread with several recipes to choose from...best wishes

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/home-made-electrolytes-155895/


----------



## Moushey1 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you Happybleats!!


----------



## dialysisgrl1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh dear god I am going through the same thing right now. I am here looking for advice as well. I have no idea what to do. Can someone tell me what lute is? And I have given her banamine as I have that and penicillin. Oh god I don't want to lose her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It would be better to start your own thread and tell us exactly what is going on.

You need a vet involved. Lutalyse is a hormone drug and is prescription only.


----------

